# "Hachi, a Dog's Tale"



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Anybody seen it ? Loved it. But you need the kleenex box next to you.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Haven't seen it but Marley and Me and 8 Below scarred me. I can't watch sad animal movies anymore they make me cry to hard.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw the previews,even though I know it will be sad,I still watch,w/ a box of Kleenex.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've seen the preview several times but I just can't bring myself to watch it...too depressing.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

An amazing story. Loved it. 
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

My daughter is owned by 2 ikitas so i had to go see it .cried buckets.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just realized it was based on a real dog in Japan. We saw that statue at the Shibuya train station. I had to go back through our piccies to find it.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I could never see it. If it's sad, I stay clear of movies like that. Even if I know there's a happy ending - I just cannot take it. 

I sound like a blabbling idiot throughout the sad movie, and my eyes are the size of baseballs when I depart the theater. Good grief, I'm a whimp.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive never even heard of it over here in scotland  ive seen marley and me though...sooo good!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I have that movie, but I haven't watched it yet. I need to find a time when I don't have to go anywhere afterward, because my face gets all red if I cry. :blush:

Sad dog movies always make me weepy. I haven't seen Marley and Me yet, but My Dog Skip and All Dogs Go To Heaven get me every time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I just realized it was based on a real dog in Japan. We saw that statue at the Shibuya train station. I had to go back through our piccies to find it.


After his master's death, he waited every day at the train station that his master comes home and he did this for 10 years. 

I could very well relate to the part where the dog did not want his master to go to work. Something identical happened with our dachshund. My father took her everyday for a walk. For two weeks before my father died, she did not want to go. The night before he died she howled all night long.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this was a great movie, i tried to hold back the tears and be "manly" just could do it


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

After reading this thread I had my dh get the movie for me. It is just a wonderful story. Have tissues.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You just have to see it, the love they had for one another was amazing. Who says dogs don't grieve, I know for a fact they do. I have seen many sad dog shows but this one did me in. I cryed like never before. I always wondered why the wife didn't take Hachi, I could never have parted with him especailly sense she knew the love her husband had for him. Just think how loyal Hachi was to his daddy, wow I wish my kids would be 1/10 that loving to me lol


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never heard of this movie. But, I looked it up on IMDB and saw that Richard Gere is in it! My dream man! 

Is it on in-demand or do you need to rent or buy a dvd to watch it?

Linda


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

sophie said:


> I've never heard of this movie. But, I looked it up on IMDB and saw that Richard Gere is in it! My dream man!
> 
> Is it on in-demand or do you need to rent or buy a dvd to watch it?
> 
> Linda


We have Netflix so we rented it from Netflix.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My mother just told me she watched this movie on the Hallmark Channel. They have satellite tv. She said it was such a wonderful, wonderful movie. I want to see it, such a touching story. She didn't mention Richard Gere stars in it. :w00t:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried to find it at a Redbox - no luck  Has it been out long on DVD? Redbox doesn't keep them very long so maybe I missed it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> I tried to find it at a Redbox - no luck  Has it been out long on DVD? Redbox doesn't keep them very long so maybe I missed it.


It was a long wait to get it from Netflix. I never heard of it either but we saw a preview when watching another movie. You know, I think the nicest movies are the ones you never hear about. It took us a long time to go with Netflix but now don't regret. We have watched so many beautiful movies since we have it. And it works very well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> After his master's death, he waited every day at the train station that his master comes home and he did this for 10 years.
> 
> I could very well relate to the part where the dog did not want his master to go to work. Something identical happened with our dachshund. My father took her everyday for a walk. For two weeks before my father died, she did not want to go. The night before he died she howled all night long.


Wow Janine! Truly amazing. Thank God for our babies, right!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

That`s a really good movie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

very touching real story. You can watch it all in YouTube

Edited: @ 9:25 in part (3 of 9) of the video is sooooo adorable :wub: Akitas are beautiful dogs. So are shiba dogs :wub: 







MalteseJane said:


> After his master's death, he waited every day at the train station that his master comes home and he did this for 10 years.


this part makes me cry



MalteseJane said:


> I could very well relate to the part where the dog did not want his master to go to work. Something identical happened with our dachshund. My father took her everyday for a walk. For two weeks before my father died, she did not want to go. The night before he died she howled all night long.


awwh that is sad


----------

